
Where/how to host a web site and database? - JKCalhoun
I am not so keen on maintaining my own server but I need a database backend to my web sites in order for them to function. I have used PostgreSQL to date (but am okay trying other databases) and write code to talk between client and server in PGP. I want to host it as cheap as possible  (since I get no traffic currently).<p>What are people using?
======
Safety1stClyde
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/)

Extremely low cost, shared hosting but allows persistent processes. Can use
MySQL databases.

------
sternfahrer
You could use Google App Engine if you are comfortable transitioning to a
NoSQL database. Free for a certain amount of storage/accesses, cut off at your
limit or pay as you go.

~~~
brianwawok
You can use hosted posrgres or mysql with app engine!

~~~
samblr
does sql has a free tier access now ?

~~~
brianwawok
GCE does not do the free tier for most stuff in the same way AWS does, it's
more like they give you $300 and let you spend it on whatever.

That said I think the cheapest sql instance type is like $7. If your project
isn't worth $7 it should likely just be kept locally until it is ;)

------
akeruu
I'm simply using Heroku free tier for both hosting and database, which is
PostgreSQL.

It is really simple to setup although you get some delay due to their
"sleeping dyno" system. [0]

[0] [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/free-dyno-
hours#dyno-s...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/free-dyno-hours#dyno-
sleeping)

------
startupdiscuss
I use digital ocean or Vultr depending on how much memory I need.

I use cloud9 to develop on them and then host the app on cloud9 or Vultr too.

~~~
marktangotango
Can you talk about how you use cloud9?

~~~
startupdiscuss
I link cloud9 up to one of the instances so I don't have to SSH directly. I
can be on any machine and log into the cloud machines by logging into cloud9.
The key etc is out on the cloud9 machine but not on the machine I am using at
the moment.

I have a bunch of machines in a few cities so I don't have to keep all the
environments at home and at work in sync.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I've had a good experience with 99cents.net's $10/year shared hosting on low-
volume type stuff.

------
caio1982
Linode.

